# Toby's getting his teeth out today!



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

And I am a wreck. I called the vet just now on my break between school and work. The vet finished doing X-rays about half an hour ago. He is going to pull them and do the dental at 12 PM. Not sure if sutures will be needed yet, but he said it is most likely that they will be. Right now Toby is up front sitting with the receptionist cuddling and being typical Toby. 

They are going to call my mom when he's done and waking up from anesthesia, since I will be at work. She's going to text me and let me know when she hears from them so I can stop panicking. And I am leaving work early so I can be there right at 4, which is the earliest I can pick him up. I can't wait to see my little guy and spoil him rotten all weekend 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh Ashley, I'll be thinking about you and Toby! I would tell you to not worry but I know I would be feeling just like you.
But everything will be alright!

Keep us updated! We worry about you two, too!
xox


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Good luck toby!!! Hope everything goes smoothly today!! Thinking of you both, hugs!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Good luck Toby! Hoping for a speedy recovery!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thinking of you and Toby!!!! *puppy pats for Toby*
keep us informed!!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks guys! I just got the text from my mom that she got the call that Toby is out of surgery!! He is currently waking up from anesthesia. Apparently, one of the kennel people that works in the back has fallen in love with him (shocking, right) and is personally seeing that he is well taken care of and comforted the whole time. 

I will update you when I pick him up about how many teeth actually came out and how he's doing. 

I'm just so relieved that he's okay!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yay Toby! Glad to hear that everything went well. I can't even imagine how worries you were. He's in the clear now, time to relax! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I can totally relate to how you feel. I was the exact same way when Minnie just got her teeth cleaned alittle while back. i'm happy to hear you got the text that Toby is out of surgery and its so cute that one of the kennel people has fallen in love with Toby . 

I was also there the second they told me I could pick her up  .


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Great news Ashley you must be so relieved, well done Toby, your a little trooper. X


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Hope Toby is waking up and feeling well. Please update us!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm glad he's doing well so far! I know how you feel since we just did Ella's spay and dental. She had tons of baby teeth removed. Her mouth was a little sore, so I fed her canned Fromm for about 3 days. After that she did great! You've probably already thought about it, but in case you didn't it might be good to pick up a can or two. You can always feed eggs though in a bind.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

So glad Toby did well!!! You both have been on my thoughts all day.

Give the little man hugs and kisses from me. Jaxx sends Toby a high five for being so good. Just don't tell Jaxx he is next.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

So glad to hear that little Toby is recovering well!! That's too cute that he charmed one of the kennel workers!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Awww, Toby, so glad you did well and that's behind you little fella!!! Lulu and Gidget send puppy kisses! <3 You snuggle all weekend with Mom and feel better sweet boy!!


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

I was a basket case when Lupita had her teeth pulled. I dropped her off with her favorite blanket, toys, dog bed, etc. Then I cried all the way to work! Left work early to pick her up, and the vet tech came out saying that she had just gotten off the phone with Lupita's grandma (the elderly lady that babysat Lupita during the day) Anyways, we thought they were only going to pull 4, they ended up pulling 8. When I went to pay the bill, it was only half of what they had quoted me. I assured them that I was writing the check but wondered about the amount. The receptionist looked at the chart, and she said, "the doctor fell in love with her and she did the bill. You got all her special discounts.... Cutest puppy, sweetest puppy, most concerned mom, and most concerned grandma discounts!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby is home and resting comfortably!! He's still a little out of it, but he's doing well considering. The vet said he was a trooper and did really great. Toby even kissed the vet tech on the cheek when she brought him out. 

I was at the vet for about 45 minutes getting all the info. They pulled 11 TEETH! He said that Toby's mouth was absolutely strange, like no other one that he's seen. He has seven days of antibiotics and seven days of pain meds. He has one dissolving suture because one of his canine teeth was really, really big and stuck. 

And the best part... the vet sent Toby's teeth home in a baggy! I will have to take a pic to show you the sheer number. 

For now, Toby is recovering and I am giving him kisses and loves. In a couple of hours, I will see if he wants to eat anything. I got canned Fromm from the store earlier, so he's going to eat that for a couple days. Thank you all for your good thoughts!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great news Ashley!~ So glad to hear that! Give him lots of kisses from us. What a good boy he is.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> Great news Ashley!~ So glad to hear that! Give him lots of kisses from us. What a good boy he is.


Thanks Tracy! I was so relieved, and now I find myself worrying about him at home. I don't think I'm going to stop until he is 100% better!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm glad he's doing well! Were these baby teeth or adult teeth?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks guys!

They were retained baby teeth. So he still has a full mouth of teeth, but he's no longer a shark 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo awesome


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yay! He just snapped out of his anesthesia induced grogginess suddenly. He ate some wet food, peed, pooped, and took his antibiotics and pain meds like a good boy. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I figured they were retained baby teeth! I know you take good care of them and he chews a lot! I'm glad he's feeling better!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lindsayj said:


> I figured they were retained baby teeth! I know you take good care of them and he chews a lot! I'm glad he's feeling better!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanks! Yeah, now that he's snapped out of the anesthesia he's looking for all his nylabones and bully stick. But I took them all up. He's so bummed. Poor thing is gonna have a long weekend. 

When I went to give him his meds, I got a peek at his mouth. His teeth look great! He looks like a different dog!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I am so sorry I miss this, have not been on here much. So glad Toby did so well, you get some rest, I bet you are stressed to the max. Toby is a special little guy, I am sure everyone there fell in love with him.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the updates; great to hear that he's doing so well!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How is he this morning Ashley?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> How is he this morning Ashley?


He's his normal crazy self! Really upset he can't have his bones or bully sticks. Right now he's sunbathing and watching the world out of the sliding glass door I have. That's usual Saturday behavior for him, so I'm happy. Thanks for asking!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

So glad he is doing well. The fact he didn't lose any adult teeth is fabulous!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Ashley...just seeing this now...so glad he did so well...that is a lot of teeth for a little man to have removed...hugs to him from the girls :angel11:


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you both!

That's why we chose to get it taken care of. If we had waited too much longer, his adult teeth would have been impacted. As it stands, his bite is off, but it shouldn't cause him any long term issues. I can't brush his teeth for 10 days, but then I will continue bushing and caring for his teeth to keep them in great shape. I don't want issues later on!

Here's his teeth! The really brown parts are the roots! Some are tiny and hard to see, but there are 11 total. 

View attachment 31858



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

So glad Toby is bouncing back!!

Hugs to you both


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> So glad Toby is bouncing back!!
> 
> Hugs to you both
> 
> ...


Thanks Amy Jo! Overall, it was a much smoother experience than I thought. Way more traumatic for me than for Toby. And now I don't have to worry about it anymore. And the vet had estimated 10-15 baby teeth, so that the fact that it was only 11 was pretty good, I guess. Toby's being good today. Took his meds without a fight and ate breakfast this morning. I'm a proud mama!

Hugs back!!


----------

